# Do U Eat 1 in Each Color Category Daily?



## mollyanne (Apr 11, 2010)

It's All About Color...each color has different vitamins and nutritional value we need each day. 
WE SHOULD EAT AT LEAST ONE FROM EACH COLOR CATEGORY DAILY!...do you?

Do you have a recipe or complete meal that utilizes at least one from each category?

*RED:*
red apples, cherries, cranberries, raspberries, red grapes, strawberries, red pears, watermelon, beets, red peppers, radishes, red onions, red potatoes, rhubarb and tomatoes, red wine

*BLUE/PURPLE:*
blackberries, blueberries, purple grapes, raisins, plums, dried plums and eggplant

*WHITE*:
bananas, brown pears, cauliflower, garlic, ginger, mushrooms, onions, parsnips, potatoes and turnips, white quinoa, great-northern white beans

*YELLOW/ORANGE:*
yellow apples, apricots, cantaloupe, grapefruit, lemons, nectarines, oranges, peaches, pineapples, tangerines, butternut squash, carrots, yellow peppers, pumpkin, summer squash, sweet corn and sweet potatoes

*GREEN:*
avocados, green apples, green grapes, kiwifruit, honeydew melon, limes, green pears, peas, asparagus, broccoli, celery, cabbage, green beans, brussels sprouts, green pepper, cucumbers, leaf lettuce, spinach and zucchini

*BROWN:* 
almonds, walnuts, legumes, reddish-brown quinoa, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, flaxseed, whole grain, dark chocolate (small portion)


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 11, 2010)

I try to fix "colorful" meals whenever possible.  I'm a total nut for fresh fruits and veggies so that part is easy.  I hate looking down at a monochromatic dinner plate.  It may be a psychological thing, but I always feel like I'm "missing" something when everything on my plate is in the same color group.


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2010)

I do not eat in each colour category each day. I base my meals and my food choices on the Canada Food Guide. 

Dinner is the only meal where I really work on this though, the other meals are a bit haphazard. Dinner always has a Meat, Dairy, Starch and two veggie choices. They rotate around but thats our gold standard for supper. I do however try to make sure our plates are not monochromatic. Thats more for aesthetic purposes than anything else though.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 11, 2010)

No we don't eat by color, thats just another gimmick, imho.  We like fruits and veggies, and all meats.  Moderation is the key.  Eat what ya want, cut down on sweets.  

Moderation, not color, imho.  But very interesting thread.  I do take color into play just for "eye candy".   Looks are so very important in everything we do.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 11, 2010)

Your right about color for "eye candy", Big Al...i wonder if those who are color blind have smaller appetites since their meals are missing that "eye candy" element. Lot's of men are color blind.That would lend to criteria for explaining why they have less of a weight problem than women perhaps?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 11, 2010)

No, Mollyanne, cause we are LAZY!  We will go hungry just so we don't have to get off the couch!


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Your right about color for "eye candy", Big Al...i wonder if those who are color blind have smaller appetites since their meals are missing that "eye candy" element. Lot's of men are color blind.That would lend to criteria for explaining why they have less of a weight problem than women perhaps?



You've got to look at genetics and geriatrics and hormones (or lack thereof) in this equation too. Women of a certain age tend to have more weight than before. Men on the other hand tend to get a little leaner as they age. 

I doubt its got anything to do with colors and color blindness. Neat thought though.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 11, 2010)

...it would make a good High School Science project..."Does the Vivid Color of Food Trigger Our Appetites?" and then compare color blind people with non-color blind. The sense of taste is still there but the psychological effect of visual color appeal would be a factor still...I would imagine.
...i have dibs on the next diet craze book..."The Blindfolded Diet"


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2010)

They actually have done studies on colors affecting appetite. Red is known to increase appetite and blue to decrease it. I'll see if I can find the link for you.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 11, 2010)

Eating by color is a viable tool to good nutrition. It also helps one follow the "eat food, mostly plants, not too much" rule of thumb that makes a whole lot of sense in today's over processed food world.


----------

